# LONDON MEETING at EARLS COURT



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hello Sailor !

I am useless at organising anything , but....I will be running my company's stand (Sailing Today Magazine)
at Earls Court, for the London Boat Show. (Jan 2nd to Jan 12th)

How about a free ticket and you get to meet me plus whoever else turns up from this forum ?

Or if you are a miserable sod just take the free ticket and dont bother to come and say hi at stand 25 A.!

Can probably get up to 10 or maybe more tickets.

Is there anybody interested, its a great show, lots to see and lots of bars etc

Right down to you lot, I have offered. Bets day I guess would be 4th or 5th Jan (Sat or Sun)

Roger the Cabin Boy ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John,

You are a top bloke...offering free subscriptions and free tickets!!

I have so far offered a free butt plug and free drinks! I guess you are following my generosity then?

I may be able to come. But please don't send me a ticket just yet. It will have to be a last minute thing to do.

Do you expect they are going to have a jet ski demonstration area, where I can test drive one in a swimming pool?  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Admiral Vlastaris Sir,

The mind boggles at the thought of those knitted trunks that Granny made for you, sagging round your knees ! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I only hope that the trunks are not made out of wool!! It is itching like hell!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wool is fine really...its when Granny runs out of wool and uses fibre glass !!!
But it is flameproof for those drunken nights when you start lighting your farts !

Cant believe that already this serious thread that I started has degenerated into this moronic drivel !

Well done everybody ! ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I work on the Boat Show each year, I will pop along and say hello.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aha , are you Alan Partridge ?
What stand are you on m8 ?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

No I am not Alan Partridge ???

You know the big organisers stand, on staging in the middle of the swimming pool, where they have the competitions ?

There


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> No I am not Alan Partridge Â ???
> 
> You know the big organisers stand, on staging in the middle of the swimming pool, where they have the competitions ?
> 
> There Â


Is this the jet ski competition I am on? :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My stand is by the corner of the pool as you go into hall 2, next to Moody Yachts. Look forward to seeing you there  So I have another friend ! At this rate I will have met all of you very quickly . 8)John


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Last year prize was 50k IIRC.

It had a sort of who wants to be a Millionare feel to it.

It was also sponsered by Volvo last year.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will bring my bikini then and go for a swim in the pool!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I wouldnt swim in that pool !
Over the years we have had many competitions , trying to pee into it from the balcony !
You can just about do it, following 10 pints of Guinness ! :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John,

Sounds like good fun!! I could join you too!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now theres an interesting picture you have just painted in my mind V ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And this was a great day too


----------

